# Take The Pledge Save A Life Dont Text And Drive



## kennyv (Jul 10, 2015)

Every day I pass that dang circle i was hit on my motorcycle and am thankful to be "alive" there are accidents there every week, In fact right where i was struck there is a pole all smashed up. Now that could been me pinned into it. The flow of traffic is NOT directed properly as it is. But than when you see folks texting in that same spot u know someone's life is in big danger a tragedy waiting to happen . I say this because yesterday 2 drivers IN A ROW I BEEPED AT TO GET THERE ATTENTION . Both were distracted and texting ( SAME LANE TOO) only 50' from the spot I was hit) ) I beeped aggressively to get attention both looked up and i indicated watch the ROAD!!!!!!! You are gona hit someone.......One looked over with that what expression ,with a look of discuss. However the other showed remorse and guilt . I hope they may think more in the future how fast they can KILL someone with a 2 second text ....


----------



## ogberi (Jul 10, 2015)

I hear ya.  My new fangled Toyota has all the integrated bluetooth connectivity.  Hands free phone use over the radio, reads texts to me, one button pre-written replies, etc.  I only use the phone functionality, plus I stream music from my tablet while driving (1 hour each way, home to work).  I'm a biker, and I despise texting-while-driving-Darwin contenders.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 10, 2015)

Not to burst your bubble on this "ogberi" but that doesn't cut it either in my opinion. Texting is texting automatic or not. It still distracts. Just what is so important that it can't wait a little?

The world is moving too fast, it is on a course of self destruction, At the rate it is going it won't take long to get there.

"Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 10, 2015)

You think thats bad, I once saw a biker texting while RIDING! 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## ogberi (Jul 10, 2015)

Nope, doesn't bust my bubble.  The vehicle won't display texts while in motion, nor will it allow a reply while in motion.  Besides, I don't text while in the car, unless I'm parked in a parking spot.  My phone is pin locked after 1 minute idle.

I've taken my wife's phone away when it dinged while she was driving and she reached for it.  *THAT* started an argument.  But at least she wasn't texting.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 10, 2015)

im glad I taught my daughter how to drive    First off she learned from a biker  and grampa   lol. Since I have ridden a bike for 30 years I would say I know the road pretty good when it comes to caution and dangerous situations .  JMHO A new driver don't know sqat till at least min of 2 years...  boys take risks  and girls usulay stray to side of caution but sometimes hesitate  and may compromise a situation.... 
Anyhows  back to proud papa story
..I taught her safely machine operation  and mechanics , and Gramps  taught her how to parallel park  to make her test ready . Anhows im so proud of my daughter. She is the typical 20 years old  Been  I phoning texting all that stuff for years  .  Sinse  the  day she got her license  she  has kept / turned her phone off  PERIOD.. Now that's kids head on straight


----------



## kennyv (Jul 10, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> You think thats bad, I once saw a biker texting while RIDING!
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


   yea well ive seen them bob and weave in traffic pass on right doin 80MPH  ack like iddiouts  too. that's not a real biker  that's a donk


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 10, 2015)

I drove 18 wheelers long haul for 7 years and you wouldn't believe some of the stuff I've seen so called drivers do. I once saw a lady with a book on the steering wheel reading going 70 mph down the interstate. 

 I don't have cell phone any more so I"m safe. Didn't have texting when I had one. 

Ron


----------



## Andre (Jul 10, 2015)

Texting and driving would be quite the challenge with a manual transmission.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 10, 2015)

You guys would lose you minds if you got in the airplane with me. 2 Comm radios,  2 Nav radios and an ADF all going at the same time. Now add in keeping up with where we are on the paper map and keeping the navigation log, watching the instrument panel, and keeping the airplane pointed correctly in all 3 dimensions, oh, and keep an eye out for traffic, as I don't have ADS-B or TCAS or intercept radar on the stuff that I fly. I even have to pull out my E6B and run some calculations when things are not exactly like I flight planned, and you can't pull over and park to get sorted out, so you have to learn how to do everything on the go.
Moving map displays are nice, but if you aren't IFR and at a Flight Level, they cause you keep your head in the cockpit too much.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 10, 2015)

o yea I saw a guy with a map on his sterling wheel opened up all the way ... IMO still not like the text iddiots. A map you can hold yur thumb on the spot and look away text junkies have to finish ..
.
its a bad habit and I can see how addicting it is however I don't have a phone and if I did I WOULDN"T text .. id take a phone call but NOT blankin TEXT . I had a bike before I had an auto license ... seen it all and avoided allot of junk . However today it is a whole new ball game I saw the other day a lady cut off an ambulance WITH ITS LIGHTS ON... People are way too distracted in a hurry don't pay attention carless , selfish Drive to Blankin close and too fast .. never mind no consideration .. but the texting is the worse... of it all > sad that its so bad if someone lost someone close they prob would still text not too long after the funeral..
Just  saying


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 10, 2015)

I wish the phone manufactuers would make a phone that would shut the text capabilities off when the gps registers its going over 5 mph

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 10, 2015)

That is probably what it is going to come to in time. Sad part is that method also punishes the passengers in a vehicle, but that may just be what it will take. I see it all the time too, people driving mindlessly down the road, texting away. I blow the air horn at a lot of them, but most of them just flip me off.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 10, 2015)

I get that same treatment when I toot the A-H. I holler out "Yeah thats right, Im number one ba-bee!"

TW, when you swing wide to make a right at an intersection do people in the turn lane shout at you too?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## kennyv (Jul 11, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> I wish the phone manufactuers would make a phone that would shut the text capabilities off when the gps registers its going over 5 mph
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


not gona happen no monies involved ... the only thing they will/ may include  if already is info sent to military  Gov  for security reasons .


----------



## kennyv (Jul 12, 2015)

texting is plain dumb  esp if ure driving ........we  are from another generation .....phone is ez can get full details in 2 min convo . yestruday I Rhode up next ta 2 cars  ( both woman)  no pun interned .... looked over at two girls . let em know why I was at there driver side window....... one wouldn't  even look over and acknowledge  what she was doing . the other kept reading my lips  to get off the dam text as she gona kill someone looking down like that ..  she had a guilt look and was at least digesting what I had yelled to her.. Have to plant the seen somehow .. Maybe after a few times or a close call they may think otherwise


----------



## Andre (Jul 12, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> I wish the phone manufactuers would make a phone that would shut the text capabilities off when the gps registers its going over 5 mph
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


There are apps that can do that, but as a passenger in a 15 hour road trip that would get old pretty quick


----------

